# DW735 13" Planer. Aftermarket Knives



## Geordie (Jul 6, 2009)

I have just written a pretty scathing review of the OEM knives for this machine.
After doing some online research I came up with an aftermarket alternative from Infinity Cutting Tools.
http://www.infinitytools.com/products.asp?dept=1345
They claim that there knives are much better. 
Has anyone got any feedback on this product???
Cheers All.
Geordie


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Geordie - No feedback on the Infinity knives for the 735, but I've got Infinity 6" jointer knives that are excellent, and every other cutter or blade that I've tried from Infinity has been top notch. I'd be inclined to trust their reputation.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Ouch, those blades are a bit pricey. The Lowes price for DeWalt are $55 but I suppose if these last longer… but for the price they should last a lot longer…


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

Interesting. I have had much better results from the OEM knives than from the Infinity Knives. Admittedly, the Infinity knives that I used were not their latest items. The quality of the wood surface coming out of my planer has been outstanding with the OEM knives; hardly needing sanding. The surface with the Infinity knives was okay, but not close to the smoothness of the DeWalt knives. I have not seen your review yet of the OEM knives. What was the issue you had?


----------



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

I was just in my local dealer a few weeks ago buying new Dewalt knives for the 735. I asked about better knives and was told that Dimar makes some. I havn't checked them out yet, but I was told they are significantly better for not too much more money. Might be worth a check.

I agree with cutnrun about the quality I get from the Dewalt knives, it's very good, but the problem is they just don't last long, especially when cutting very hard wood.

Maybe the (very pricey) carbide knives from Infinity are worth it?

Boom


----------



## aurora (Jun 30, 2009)

dewalt has a real problem with the tool life of the 735 knives. i heard that an aftermarket knife manufacturer was looking at making a carbide knife (whick would be probably be at least $100) for the 735 (as opposed to the HSS in it now) , HSS is used my most manufacturers, but the tool life is dependent on tool geometry and alloying, machining and heat treatment. the 735 is the premier "portable planer" it this field of offerings, and its a shame dewalt has not admitted and rectified the problem, with a knife that is as good as the planer.


----------



## Geordie (Jul 6, 2009)

O.K… Thank you all. Some interesting feedback here.
I agree that the finish with sharp OEM knives is quite remarkable. Even at the normal 96 CPI I can get a surface that is almost equal to what I can from hand planing… and my hand plane iron is literally "razor" sharp. At 179 CPI, it is polished, even 800 grit would detract from the finish. In short.. a well planed surface should not need further sanding… BUT….
These OEM knives are weak and nick very easily. This leaves a ridge that now needs to be sanded. So.. if I have to sand after planing I might as well have a blade that that is thicker and less susceptible to nicking, gives not quite so good a finish but has a much longer working life. Even given the added cost of these blades they will be cheaper in the long run.
I work mainly with southern pine and cypress which might not be as hard as oak or walnut etc. but is extremely harsh on cutting tools…especially "deadhead" cypress which has a lot of embedded silica. This stuff knocks the edge off a blade in no time flat. No problem… Regular cleaning to remove the pitch and the judicious touch of a stone or diamond hone and off they go again. Indeed, and contrary to what DW might say, even their "disposable" knives can be touched up a time a two. Unless… they are nicked. Then chuck em out because re-grinding is not an option.
Standing next to the DW735 in my shop is a DeWalt - (formerly Atlas Machine Tool Co), 6.5" jointer, circa 1962. God knows how many trees have been reduced to chips by this beast. It has the original knives made by "The American Edge Tool Co." I am not sure how many times they have been re-ground but unless I give them a taste of a something real hard they will for sure outlive me. Each of these blades weighs as much as the entire package of DW735s. This thing could eat the new "Yella Fella" blades and all.. lol.
Thanks Boomer99. I took a look at the Dimar site. http://www.dimarcanada.com No prices quoted but will check with them.
I think that I will end up with buying carbide blades simply because I need the portability that the 735 affords. My shop is small otherwise I would be putting this extra $250.00 cost into a big fat Jet or similar.
WotcheorHinnies
Geordie


----------



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

OUCH!!! The carbides from Infinity are listed at over $200!!!
BLADES


----------



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

So, found a set on Amazon for $149 - quite a bit better price.

Amazon DW735 carbide blades


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

www.tools-plus.com/dewalt/dw7352-2.html. Get TWO sets of dewalt blades for $66.00 + $6.50 shipping. That's 4 sets of edges for $72. I caught them on sale awhile back for $49 + shipping. Do what you want, but I can't see spending the kind of money for carbide that you're talking. If you nick your blades, just offset one blade a little and the ridge is gone.

I don't know what the fuss is about because I have had my 735 for years, and while not using it all day every day, have used it a lot on very hard woods. I have yet to even flip the blades and still get wonderfully smooth surfaces. Not quite as good as new, but not bad enough to need flipping. I just planed some sapele tonight and it looks nearly perfect.

I have heard horror stories ever since I bought this thing but I STILL don't see the problem. Is my 735 jinxed? Did I get the only good one out there? I'm not trying to pick a fight. People are allways looking for a better solution and that's fine, but before I spend that kind of money I need to see the problem.

Steve


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

fussy, I can assure you that you do not have "the only good one out there". My experiences with the DeWalt OEM knives pretty much mirrors yours.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

fussy…me too. My 735 has been really good to me.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Add me to the list. I have had my DW 735 for over two years and used it a lot. I am on the second side of the first blades.

A few months after I bought the planer, the blades were available for a significant savings at Amazon. Based on some of the things I had read, I snatched them up. They are still happily hanging on the wall.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I think the lesson to be learned here is that not everyone has the same expectations of their 735 blades. If you want to be able to take a board off the planer and not have to do anything else to the surface then the more expensive options might be for you. If you run hard woods through your planer maybe a helix head is the best option.

I'm very satisfied with mine. I've had a 735 for a while now (years) and I am on my second set of blades. Sure I get some ridges here and there but I sand everything out anyway so it isn't really an issue. I can tell when the blades start getting dull because the sound level increases and so does the tone of the cutters. I run a decent amount of cherry, walnut and maple through it. I can go through a lot of sets of blades before I start getting close to the cost of the aftermarket helix or carbide blades.

Still, IMO, the 735 is THE BEST lunch box planer out there.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

EarlS said it pretty well, and my opinion mirrors his. I think I'm on my third set of blades. Great planer.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Having gone through several sets of OEM blades, I opted for the Byrd Shelix head. I expect to save the cost of the Shelix in short order. Already, the time saved is substantial. No more nick, shift, and/or replace.


----------



## JTEX (Dec 1, 2018)

yes, i with recommend a dewalt dw735 replacement blades shop, they are cheap price please any worker can try and reviews
http://www.jtex.com/product/dewalt-dw735-planer-knives


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have not had a problem with the OEM knives, I get quite a bit of use out of them, and the price is reasonable.


----------

